# Exchange Server Error Log



## nexxev0 (Jan 24, 2012)

I have been getting alot of MSExchangeTransport errors lately.

Type: Warning
Event ID: 2006
Category: SmtpSend
Description: Send connector Outbound: the connection to 69.30.14.180.25 was disconnected by the remote server.

Any ideas?


----------



## peonowns (Apr 16, 2012)

This Warning event indicates that the specified Send connector was disconnected from the specified remote server. The disconnection was initiated by the remote server.
The disconnected session could be caused by a remote server problem or because an inbound connection limit has been reached on the remote server.
If the remote server has the Microsoft Exchange Server 2010 Hub Transport server role or Edge Transport server role installed, the disconnection could be caused when any of the following inbound connection limits are reached on the remote Receive connector:
ConnectionTimeOut 
ConnectionInactivityTimeOut 
MaxInboundConnection 
MaxInboundConnectionPercentagePerSource 
MaxInboundConnectionPerSource 
MaxProtocolErrors 
For more information, see Set-ReceiveConnector.

To resolve this warning, do one or more of the following:
Use the Ping or PathPing command-line tools to test basic connectivity. Use Ping to isolate network hardware problems and incompatible configurations. Use PathPing to detect packet loss over multiple-hop trips. For more information, see Microsoft Knowledge Base article 325487, Advanced network adapter troubleshooting for Windows workstations.
Also adjust the inbound connection limits on the remote server


----------

